# Early track bike? Any idea what is this?



## marius.suiram (Dec 21, 2019)

This bike was posted in the Bikeforums too.
Tomorrow i have the possibility to buy it.
But what is it? Does it worth buying?
Can anybody restore it? (Not me...)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 21, 2019)

Judging by that rim it's a roadster... if it was me i would pass on it too many parts missing


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Dec 21, 2019)

That's an oldie there!  Probably about 100 or more years old.  Definitely restorable, but would have to be for a very low price.  Wood wheel looks good and solid, but will need quite a bit of work to get it joined back together and usable again.  I wouldn't pay more than $30 for it, and $15 of that is for the wheel.


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 21, 2019)

*Am curious as to HOW and WHERE the serial numbers are placed.
Many companies placed their numbers on the bottom of the crank-
case.  It does not matter WHAT the numbers are.

There may be no numbers at all.  But if there are numbers present 
in this area ... do the numbers run from stem to stern … or, do they
run from starboard to port ?  A foto would be helpful.

Thank you …..

….. patric*


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 22, 2019)

When I first look at it, it looks like a war era light weight frame, not a track bike, but is the bottom bracket shell smaller than 2"?


----------



## sam (Dec 22, 2019)

Judging from the steer tube it looks to be a tall frame.


----------

